# Lard



## tracey1 (Nov 5, 2010)

Does anyone have any idea where I can buy LARD in greece?


----------



## jonus1 (Jun 24, 2010)

You could try your local butcher


----------



## tracey1 (Nov 5, 2010)

thanks for reply, yes i already tried that but they only sell the fat and then you have to make your own lard, trying to avoid this


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

Why not use Olive oil. Its much healthier & has more flavour.


----------

